

Advice concerning rucx.com as a startup domain/brand name - rucx

What do you think about the domain rucx.com for a startup?
Will it lead to too many spelling issues?
Does the X imply pornographic content too strongly (which it shouldn't)?
Is it memorable enough?
======
mikerhoads
X does not imply porn if there is only 1 of them.

To me this is a decent name for a dev shop or someone that offers technical
B2B service.

If you want to do something that would appeal to the average person, I'd look
for something a little more "natural langageish".

